# Itsy bitsy review



## Nikki (Nov 18, 2009)

Well... in the end mommy and daddy didn't kill my spider...

Just took a bit of convincing.

Anyway  in the end got it for 130 euro's at the pro shop/golf course where I work as ball boy.

I didn't have a chance to use it until yesterday...

Well, it is so nice to have a really good putter like the itsy bitsy. It definitely helped my confidence in putting.

Im starting to feel that anything within 2 meters is possible. What also helped was a lesson from the local pro (after telling me how crap I was he taught me the Swash way of putting).

Anyway about the putter. It looks nice and compact for a mallet. Has a fairly soft feel. A good roll is a fitting word for this review. And the grip is very nice.

I might like to have the lie angle bent, but i'll think of that later.

In the end it is a great putter, and is defintely worth trying.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 18, 2009)

I might like to have the lie angle bent, but i'll think of that later.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to suggest 2-3 degrees upright and take an inch off it too!!


----------



## Steviebhoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Managed to get this putter for Â£55 which was a steal today!!

Had an hour on the green with it and what a putter! Felt like everything was going to go in no prob and gave me alot of confidence in putting from within 6feet! 

Defo worth a try


----------



## Jahmoo (Jan 26, 2010)

Cost me Â£58, OnlineGolf, arrived today, cant wait to get out and try it out, it looks nice, will change Grip as like to. Feels really nicely Balanced, which I have to say is good going, due to my 2Ball I had cut down and a weight put in the top of the shaft to balance it. Here's hoping to knock some putts in and get that Hcp down


----------



## Steviebhoy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thatâ€™s where I first seen the deal was at onlinegolf with the deal till Monday noon. 

So popped along to local golf shop at work called Nevada Bobs to have a look at that 3 Taylormade putters onlinegolf were doing at this fantastic deal. 

Nevada had the Rossa putter only on sale down to Â£90 and I told them about the online deal that was going which they didn't believe. After checking their store manager said he'd let me take it for Â£55


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope to be proved wrong one day, but I have never met anyone yet who owns one of these, who can actually putt.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2010)

Doesn't Sergio have one?

Mind you, he has one of everything else too.


----------

